# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  не запускается лечащая утилита Dr Web Cureit

## [email protected]

Сначала начала выскакивать иконка "ошибка обмена данными с ядром". Я несколько раз запускал антивирусник 360 total Securiti и при сканировании всякий раз видел информацию о вредоносных ПО и файлах. Я нашел информацию о лечении компа с помощью AVZ, но после выполнения скрипта комп не перезагружался. В последний раз была иконка "скрипт выполнен правильно", но дальше никаких подсказок не было. Но самое непонятное для меня - не запускается лечащая утилита Dr Web Cureit. очень быстро мигает информация на синем фоне и комп просто перезагружается. Что мне делать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

А версия ОС, разрядность?

----------


## [email protected]

Windows XP. 32

----------


## Сергей Кобзарь

> Сначала начала выскакивать иконка "ошибка обмена данными с ядром". Я несколько раз запускал антивирусник 360 total Securiti и при сканировании всякий раз видел информацию о вредоносных ПО и файлах. Я нашел информацию о лечении компа с помощью AVZ, но после выполнения скрипта комп не перезагружался. В последний раз была иконка "скрипт выполнен правильно", но дальше никаких подсказок не было. Но самое непонятное для меня - не запускается лечащая утилита Dr Web Cureit. очень быстро мигает информация на синем фоне и комп просто перезагружается. Что мне делать?


А сегодня выскочила такая инфа (прилагаю фото). Как вылечиться?!

----------


## grobik

> А сегодня выскочила такая инфа (прилагаю фото). Как вылечиться?!


Попробуйте самое простое - запустить Куреит в безопасном режиме (нажимаем F8 при загрузке системы,стрелкой выбираем "Безопасный режим",подтвердить Enter) или загрузитесь с Live CD. Того же Dr.Web, например:

http://www.freedrweb.ru/livedisk

Синька намекает Вам либо на серьезное заражение, либо на поврежденную ось, либо элементарно не выдерживает железо. Вы на 7ку с ХР не переходите по причине малой памяти в системе?

----------

